# Can anyone identify these shrooms???



## mrgta67 (Mar 9, 2013)

This the second year they have come up in my front yard. I'm surely not lucky enough to have edibles so easily gathered. Any help would be appreciated. //i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y454/mrgta67/DSCF0378_zps00a7ef25.jpg[/IMG]







[/URL]][/url] 
Both photos are of the same bunch of shrooms.


----------



## mrgta67 (Mar 9, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

Click on the first post images and they appear. Hopefully they will just show up on this reply...


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

What color spore print do they have ,what color gills and is there a ring around the stem?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Chlorophyllum molybdites, the green spored Lepiota

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/aug99.html

not advised to consume them


----------



## mrgta67 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Veronica!!! You are spot on!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

My point was I would never I'D shroom from a picture alone :-D


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

The greengills are up in full force right now in Missouri, not sure about Knew York. 

So that sorta helps to ID them IMO


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

That makes perfect sence Veronica....about the sensibilus(I remember that thread  Yeah we have the green-gills popping up here too,and I saw some ruffle topped Amanita thersi too!!!
Sure wish the rain would stop skirting us up here in KC proper :-/
The few chants I've found were pretty damn beat up!!!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

All I am finding is red "x"s at work  Hope the rain kicks in KC RM Hunter, they just keep coming in Ohio though the rain has stopped for the most part, lobsters. boletes, oysters etc. Strangely noone anywhere is posting herecium, anywhere.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I have seen some Hericium erinaceus .


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

OK, I'm at a loss! What do I have here? This is the first time I have found this species on my land. They were under a somewhat young oak, and a cedar, which surprised me...


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like some type of Russula to me!!! Just a guess from the pics


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmmm.... Almost surely not a Russula! They weren't brittle or chalky and the upturned wavy edge was there right when they popped up. Also very thin flesh but huge gills that are kind of fluffed out...


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

looks like megacollybia playtyphylla or hygrophorus camarophyllus


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

All right! Pretty sure we have a winner 

Megacollybia playtyphylla, or one of its close relatives, looks like what I have here! I think my specimens were very waterlogged and therefore somewhat deformed. Hygrophorus camarophyllus has a few characteristics which did not fit, but another really good guess! 

Thanks fogwhisper!!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Did it have a white spore print and grow from dead wood ?


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

Well....I'll be a monkey's uncle :-/


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmm... I responded to you, Veronica, yesterday but the message didn't post I guess! They were too soggy to collect, bring home, and get a spore print, but I did notice there was white spore dust on some debris that was under the mushrooms. They were growing on the ground in a high-duff area, so probably on buried oak. Sorry for the delayed response. Do you think it could be something other than Megacollybia? I know just some crappy pics of the growth habit and nothing much else is not the nbest set of ID tools, but I was just looking to be put in the right direction. Don't worry, I won't eat anything that I haven't identified 100% !!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I was just asking. 
And as KC has surely sumized, I was actually just messing with fogwisper lol

As fogwisper himself has stated, you ought not try to ID a mushroom from a picture alone. Other factors come into play.
I think Fogwisper's suggestion is credible and possible and a darn fine place to start . But then again a rain soaked mushroom can be very misleading and a lot of them wont give off a print when they are waterlogged. Making a 100 percent ID nearly impossible

Your not going to eat it so all that is mute 

Happy hunting


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

I actually found a mushroom and am pretty danged excited about it.....
No longer mad and pissed off about it :-D


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Texas hippie coalition.....so funny, great find KC RM Hunter!


----------



## kc rm hunter (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL,thanks Scotty!!!!!
Was wondering if fogwhisperer would know what species


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I be Leaning towards Sensibils, based on the thickness of the spore surface. Not even 99 percent though. Looks like a good dry one to play with.

Congrats and Nice Find!!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

You roll the dice with red capped yellow meat boletes every time, with bluing while fresh, reticulation, veins and scabers being the only differences.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't see the cap to well but I'm guessing it's a bicolored bollete. And that's herself Veronica


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about the yellow blue staining boletes. I think the on KC has found is Boletus sensibilis, as Veronica said. The pores are thick and puffy, as opposed to thinner and more firm looking. Of course it is tough to ID any shroom with just one pic! 

Here's one that is new to me. I found these milkies on the ground, of course, under oaks. They are a nice brown color and pretty good sized. The milk color is unchanging. I tasted a bit of the milk and there was very little flavor there. About a full minute later, my mouth was on fire! The hot was really hard to get rid of too! I thought the peppery milky was hot! I didn't know there was a brown peppery milky also! 

Anyone know anything else about these?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool mushroom
here's some links, lots of choices though

http://www.svims.ca/council/Lactar.htm#n500

http://www.svims.ca/council/Lactar.htm#n200

http://www.svims.ca/council/Lactar.htm


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

this one has me stumped it is not "cramp balls. the photo isn't very good. they are large, pendulous,whita sacs, filled with gray spores.I found them on a very rotted tree , they look like giant gray spider eggs, there about 1 1/2" - 2 " across anybody got any ideas ?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one resource that might spit out an answer Fogwisper.
If you don't mind me re posting your picture ?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

oh feel free veronica I'de love to find out what they are.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They really resemble this mushroom, Cyttaria darwinii, the only problem is, this one only grows in South America. Sure wish you could get some pictures of it on the tree. And save some in case someone wants to scope it.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Cyttariadarwinii2_zpsc02b0f09.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Jack I froze the ones I have and I think I left some on the tree. Going to go get some photos today will post them to the other site as well.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

So far all I got was Reticularia lycoperdon, and if you google that and choose "images" you would see that its close but probably not correct . My resource may not pan out, but more pictures would help for sure


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

The gold star goes to Veronica.... your link helped me to ID my find as, lycogala flavofuscum a not very common slime mold ...off to find another mystery


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool beans


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Now someone has said the spore mass is to dark for lycogala flavofuscum. Oh well, sometimes you never get past 99 percent positive lol. My resource is not what it used to be as now everyone is an "expert". There were several experts that said it was a pear shaped puffball....lol
Anyway I received some credible input that helped you out a bit Fogwisper. 

I myself had no clue but will next time. Thanks for posting your mysterious finds.


----------

